# Meet Minton!



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Well the deal is done as you all knew it would be! Here are some pics going up again in 2 weeks for a photo update!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello Minton, nice to meet you. You look like a super star.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hello Minton, nice to meet you. You look like a super star.


Hopefully he is, he slept on my chest for a good 20 mins, I remember Hattie moaned to get back to her siblings after about 5 mins. We will see he is the biggest in a litter of five but Hattie will always be in charge!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg he is gorgeous!!!! Im so pleased for you!!! i cant wait to see updated pics of the gorgeous minton( love his name) xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Ahhhh Minton looks lovely....plump and snugly


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh he's lovely! Congrats xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He looks a great partner for Hattie! How exciting!! Ok so how many more sleeps.......x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> He looks a great partner for Hattie! How exciting!! Ok so how many more sleeps.......x


Don't! can pick him up after 23 June hoping crate in bedroom with Hattie in same room may be better than Hatties first few weeks. However spent last year being up at night as one of my terriers had cushings and really wanted food around 4am! Have had a few months sleeping all night and will get there again I hope! You have to push the boundaries sometimes or else you vegitate infront of daytime tv!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

He is beautiful - well chosen - Hattie will love being in charge for a wee while [Clyde is starting to take over Treacle] AM very excited for you!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Cutie xxx


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I love your new signature, Minton is super cute xx

Looking forward to seeing all your new picture updates xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Minton is gorgeous!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Minton is gorgeous! How exciting for you!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Awwwww he's gorgeous!!! I have Jarvis in a crate in my bedroom now  bought a cheap 30" crate brand new from eBay for upstairs, they have more for £22 if u needed one. we have to meet up with Hattie before he arrives xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He's adorable! I can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Minton is so cute, can't wait to meet him when we finally get round to a SW meet.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Minton is wonderful .... oh how exciting   I am so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Minton is adorable :hug: You must be so excited now you've gone for it. Lucky you. Look forward to hearing your "Minton Moments" updates. Not sure where that came from but liked the sound of it  .


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

He does look lovely, and I suspect he's named after a Tim Vine joke? My dog Minton just ate a shuttlecock - bad Minton! or have I got that wrong?


Ian

Bonus Tim Vine jokes: 'Just come back from a once-in-a-liftetime holiday. I'll tell you what...never again!' and 'Velcro...what a rip off!'


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Minton is adorable :hug: You must be so excited now you've gone for it. Lucky you. Look forward to hearing your "Minton Moments" updates. Not sure where that came from but liked the sound of it  .


There will probably be quite a lot of "Minton Moments!" (love it) so will keep you all updated.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

He


RubyCockapoo said:


> He does look lovely, and I suspect he's named after a Tim Vine joke? My dog Minton just ate a shuttlecock - bad Minton! or have I got that wrong?
> 
> 
> Ian
> ...


Sorry but no he is called Minton because I will be paying for him with the money I saved because 'Badminton' the Horse Trials where I was due to spend a week in a caravan doing SERIOUS retail therapy! was cancelled, and as someone posted when he is naughty he will be 'Bad' 'Minton' Close though! P.S. Love Tim Vine cannot stand his brother Jeremy!" He is just so patronising and full of his own importance and he never listens to what contributors to his show say!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh Double trouble - although Minton looks a little angel at the moment.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> He
> 
> Sorry but no he is called Minton because I will be paying for him with the money I saved because 'Badminton' the Horse Trials where I was due to spend a week in a caravan doing SERIOUS retail therapy! was cancelled, and as someone posted when he is naughty he will be 'Bad' 'Minton' Close though! P.S. Love Tim Vine cannot stand his brother Jeremy!" He is just so patronising and full of his own importance and he never listens to what contributors to his show say!


Totally agree, Jeremy Vine does my head in. Lovely boy, Minton!

Ian


----------

